# Fun Thread



## Arigato (12. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Admins und Mod´s,

wie wäre es denn mal mit einen Funthread hier im Board?
Dort hinein könnten lustige Videos oder was weiss ich noch.

Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus Teichen  

Gruss
Arigato


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fun Thread*

giebt´s schon  

heisst "Plauderecke"

steht dann unter Lieblingsvideo  oder was immer Du willst 

schönes WE


----------



## Arigato (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fun Thread*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> giebt´s schon
> 
> heisst "Plauderecke"
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, dass hatte ich total übersehen :  Ist ja auch ganz schön versteckt unter dem schwarzen Brett  
Ehrlich, wer es nicht weiss übersieht das total, so wie ich.

Gruss


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fun Thread*

stimmt !

das Forum ist irgendwie teichlastig ! 

sag ich auch immer  


schönes WE


----------

